# ATM--debited my a/c but no money given...



## folly (8 Sep 2008)

Hi
I was charged for money I did not receive from an ATM and wonder how do I claim this back?
I phoned my bank and they are sending out forms and say they will query it and if the other bank agrees I may be reimbursed???  This 'may be reimbursement' may take 45 days?
Surely, this is unreasonable?
Has this happened anyone else and how did you rectify/how long did it take?
Thank you
Folly
PS The banks (my bank) attitude was a little too 'ho, hum' for my liking.
If I owed the bank money...


----------



## legalhawk (9 Sep 2008)

The same thing happened to me a couple of months ago, i got money out in an atm in a centra shop, think it was ulster bank & it didn't seem to work but did as it took out the money looked like it credited it back to my alc and then under it had taken it out again as if i'd tried again & succeeded, when i checked online it showed up first as debits & credits and then they refreshed the page & it showed that i'd just taken money out, i went straight to my bank that morning (AIB) who i generally find good but maybe it was the lady but i felt that i was been looked at as if i was lying, i had to fill out a claim form and was told it might take 6 weeks, i got quite annoyed but to no avail, they said that when it's between different banks it is slower, i went back to the Centra though told the manager and asked him to ring it in that money was not received where it was debited from the alc, the money was re-credited back into my account around 10 days later. Do report it to where it happened as i think that might have helped but all in all i had a similar expereice where they didn't really care.


----------



## amgd28 (9 Sep 2008)

This is not uncommon, particularly with Ulster Bank ATM's. Refer to a recent thread on this matter here


----------



## Don_08 (9 Sep 2008)

A pain I know.  Happened me in a ATM in New York.  UB sorted me out and got the money back within about 3 weeks.  Just a waiting game.  I would say the 45 days is a huge overestimate.


----------



## folly (10 Sep 2008)

Hi
Many thanks for your replies,
Legalhawk--my situation similar to yours-- my bank AIB, ATM Ulster(!) in a local supermarket.

AIB were decidedly unconcerned about my plight, sorry to say, and there is a lot of form filling (more delays as they needed to post out for me to sign).  (Curiously had a recent problem with another UB ATM, but money not taken frm my a/c.)

The local supermarket person gawked at the machine for a short while and actually walked away, slowly, possibly thinking I wouldn't notice them going, so they were less than useless.

I phoned IFSRA who were BRILLIANT and offered me good advice.   Just for info, I left a voicemail after waiting and being disconnected when I finally got thru', and was initially cursing IFSRA, but they duly phoned me back and were really helpful.

They (IFSRA) told me to query the 45 days, how freq. is machine serviced, were there other complaints, outline why 45 days and to offer an 'outlined resolution' ie how I propose they fix the problem...my suggestion was for my bank to put the money in my a/c and when mess is sorted they can be reimbursed....so suggest this is an approach for anyone in same boat.
(Whether it works or not...watch this space).  Shoddy service and attitude though, which I am surprised at because good service to date over other issues.

Thanks again
folly


----------



## folly (18 Sep 2008)

Update
No update!
I faxed and wrote to my branch with their completed query form last week. I asked for an update and stated 45 days was not acceptable. I also proposed (as directed by IFSRA) they put the money into my a/c now and extract it when Ulster coughs up...
Will keep you posted (for anyone curious).

May ask about their switching pack--any recommendations for a good customer service bank/branch please let me know!

Just to clarify IFSRA advised me to propose an outlined resolution...the proposal is my own


----------



## bond-007 (22 Sep 2008)

I think the moral of the story is to avoid using UB atms where possible.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Sep 2008)

folly said:


> May ask about their switching pack--any recommendations for a good customer service bank/branch please let me know!


You mean for a current account? I have accounts with _PTSB _and _Halifax _and find them both fine. _Halifax _pay 10% interest on current account balances up to €2K which is a nice bonus.


----------



## csirl (22 Sep 2008)

This happened to me once a few years ago. Got the money back almost immediately. I rang up the bank and told them. They checked the amount of money still in the machine against the amount that should be there according to the transactions report. The machine was up by the amount I tried to withdraw and didnt get - problem solved and they credited my account. Granted this was a machine that was attached to the exterior wall of a branch of the bank, so it would have been easier for them to check it immediately than one in a shop.


----------



## folly (22 Sep 2008)

Thanks for replies.

Clubman thanks for bank rec.s may switch as still NO word from my bank, I have given them over a week to contact me at this stage! It is a current a/c rec I was looking for.

I checked with the supermarket csirl and the machine is serviced weekly...45 days????????? There really is no excuse for this shoddy service in my opinion. You would think in this climate they would try to keep customers.


----------



## folly (24 Sep 2008)

Hi
I phoned the bank on Monday and the manager was 'in a meeting'.  I did not receive a return call.  Was just about to lodge an official complaint this minute and went online to check there was definitely no refund.  Lo and behold the amount has been refunded, as of last night.  (Glad I checked!).
Thanks
folly


----------



## Smashbox (24 Sep 2008)

This happened to my boyfriend.

Hhe is with Halifax, and used a Bank of Ireland machine outside a BOI branch, on a Sunday.

No money, although it was debited from his account.

He rang Halifax, who gave him the 45 day routine. He kept calling until he got speaking to some manager, read him the riot act, and the money was returned within 48 hours...

It always pays to complain, and to get speaking to the right person. ALWAYS, always insist on speaking to a manager in a case like this.


----------



## folly (26 Sep 2008)

Thanks for reply smashbox, glad your boyfriend got sorted
I really think there needs to be guidelines drawn up from IFSRA on a more appropriate timeframe permitted for banks to resolve (maybe there already are). I think 2 weeks is a more reasonable timeframe.

I checked out the complaints stage and the AIB one takes 2 months (if I recall correctly...), so before I could go to financial ombusdman I would need to go through AIB complaints...so timewise:

Error happens, customer checks statement, rings bank, fills out form, not being resolved (say 2 weeks already), PLUS
complains +from that point it could take 2 months PLUS
complain to ombudsman, so in theory it could take a number of months to get money back. Absolute madness.

Curious to know what happens the money NOT picked up on by customer, ie when ATM machines have excess money NOT claimed back?


----------

